
This weird keyboard may be the biggest thing since your standing desk - petercooper
http://kadavy.net/blog/posts/split-keyboard/
======
izzydata
As a touch typist (120-140wpm) that types entirely with muscle memory I notice
that sometimes I use my left hand to type a key on the right and my right hand
to type a key on the left. It really just depends on what finger is closest
compared to the last key that I hit with that finger.

Unfortunately this keyboard would mess me up in that regard when I try to
click r,t,g,f,v,b with my left index finger or y,h,n,m,j,u with my right index
finger.

Just curious, but is muscle tension always a bad thing? Wouldn't that just
exercise your muscles and make them more durable to do the same actions again?
I'm sure after 20 years of typing these muscles are probably resistant to this
kind of activity.

~~~
ToastyMallows
> Just curious, but is muscle tension always a bad thing?

I was asking myself the same question. According to this article, sitting on a
yoga ball at work all day would be bad right? Because you're constantly
tensing up your muscles in your lower back and abs?

------
wmeredith
Lose your belly fat with this one weird trick... Seriously? How is this on the
front page. Keyboards like this have been around for ages.

~~~
tfigueroa
But Did You Know It's Cutting Off Your Circulation by 80%?

This explains why some people type with only two fingers: no blood in the
other eight.

------
VLM
Can't you just plug in two USB keyboards, preferably identical, one for each
hand? I think its been around a decade since I last tried this stunt. At least
you could see if you like it, or not.

Going back further there were PS/2 era combiners to connect two keyboards.

I could almost swear I've seen this done at server racks, so you can plug in
both a remote (expensive) KVM and/or a local keyboard right in front of the
machine. And a similar splitter for video out (this was definitely analog VGA
to give an idea how long ago)

------
markbao
It seems like David thinks that the keyboard itself is pretty lame ("By most
objective measures, this keyboard sucks") but the fact that it is split makes
it worth it.

Are there any keyboards that are 1) split, 2) good keyboards, and c) aren't
ridiculously loud and can be used in public?

(I usually do my work in university libraries, and if the reactions to me
using my Model M mechanical keyboard in an office told me anything, it's that
a quiet keyboard is probably best.)

~~~
thelambentonion
The Ergodox [1] might be what you're looking for, although there's a
significant amount of assembly required. It's been sold on Massdrop [2] before
to reduce the cost of the PCBs (~$200 with the maximum number of people
participating). While I don't own one, I've only ever heard good things about
them.

[1] [http://ergodox.org/](http://ergodox.org/) [2]
[http://massdrop.com/](http://massdrop.com/)

------
nobodysfool
This is written like those 'one weird trick to lose weight' things, and
contains just as much information.

------
markmassie
The Half Keyboard allows you to type with one hand OR use it as a second
keyboard in addition to your main, full-sized keyboard.

[http://matias.ca/halfkeyboard/](http://matias.ca/halfkeyboard/)

------
mafuyu
Are there any split keyboards like this that have mechanical keys?

~~~
k2enemy
[http://ergodox.org/](http://ergodox.org/)

~~~
lsaferite
I keep missing the massdrop buys for these and it makes me sad every time.

There are a few people working on split mechanical keyboards on geekhack as
well.

~~~
Adrock
I just did a build and sourced all the parts myself. It actually doesn't end
up being much more than the Massdrop kit.

~~~
lsaferite
Care to share your component sources? I actually did pick up a pair of the
boards in a drop a while back, I just keep missing the full kit drops.

I just need a good price on MX clears, the case, and the rest of the
electronics.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
It would be good if the 5tgb and 6yhn keys were repeated either side for us
psuedo-touchtypers. (Hasn't Apple got a software patent for a similar thing?)

EDIT: also F5

------
lotsofmangos
And if you found that impressive, there's some folk down the road with a big
round thing, they say it'll be the biggest thing since fire.

